
Video: A Look Inside TechStars  - jmorin007
http://www.somewhatfrank.com/2008/03/techstars.html
======
brentr
If anyone is interested in someone with C++ skills and a background in finance
for their project, feel free to contact me.

------
daniel-cussen
Is anyone here applying to TechStars?

